# Mail rejected - dynamic ip



## heriet (1. Sep. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
nutze ispconfig3 und es funktioniert soweit sehr gut.
Hin und wieder werden jedoch Mails nicht angenommen mit der Fehlermeldung:


> Client host rejected: go away, dynamic IP detected [001] (in reply to RCPT TO command)


Schicke ich mir eine Mail sieht der Header folgendermaßen aus (Nummerierung von mir):

```
01 Return-Path: <sender@meinedomain.de>
02 Received: from mailin08.aul.t-online.de (mailin08.aul.t-online.de [172.20.26.46])
03   by mhead705 (Cyrus v2.3.15-fun-3.2.3.1-1) with LMTPA;
04  Wed, 01 Sep 2010 07:38:22 +0200
05 Received: from [B]mail.meinedomain.de ([123.123.123.123])[/B] by mailin08.aul.t-online.de
06  with esmtp id 1Oqg1Z-2GXMjA0; Wed, 1 Sep 2010 07:38:17 +0200
07 Received: from localhost (localhost [127.0.0.1])
08  by mail.meinedomain.de (Postfix) with ESMTP id 8D7DB1C8087
09  for <peter@empfaenger.de>; Wed,  1 Sep 2010 07:39:05 +0200 (CEST)
10 X-Virus-Scanned: Debian amavisd-new at mail.meinedomain.de
11 Received: from [B]mail.meinedomain.de ([127.0.0.1])[/B]
12  by localhost (mail.meinedomain.de [127.0.0.1]) (amavisd-new, port 10024)
13  with ESMTP id RSOiiXCuqU+A for <peter@empfaenger.de>;
14 Wed,  1 Sep 2010 07:38:56 +0200 (CEST)
15 Received: from [192.168.1.83] (p4FED59EF.dip.t-dialin.net [79.237.89.239])
16  (Authenticated sender: [EMAIL="sender@meinedomain.de"]sender@meinedomain.de[/EMAIL])
17  by mail.meinedomain.de (Postfix) with ESMTPSA id 8969D1C8084
18  for <peter@empfaenger.de>; Wed,  1 Sep 2010 07:38:56 +0200 (CEST)
```
hostname -f 
= mail.meinedomain.de (mit IP wie Zeile 05)
= Eintrag in /etc/hosts 
= mx - Eintrag

Ich vermute, dass es etwas mit den Einträgen


> 11 Received: from mail.meinedomain.de ([127.0.0.1])


wegen der Abweichung zur IP in Zeile 05 oder den Einträgen von Amavis


> 07 Received: from localhost (localhost [127.0.0.1])


zu tun hat.

Hat da jemand eine Idee?

Danke 
Helmut


----------



## Till (1. Sep. 2010)

Hi,

mit den localhost Einträgen hat das nichts zu tun. Die kommen daher dass amavisd auf port 10024 an localhost läuft. Das hat keinen Einfluß auf das Empfangen von Emails.

Steht Deine Server in einem Rechenzentrum oder bei Dir zuhause?
Wo genau erhältst Du den Fehler "Client host rejected: go away, dynamic IP detected [001] (in reply to RCPT TO command)"? Ich vemute mal dass dies als Antwort zurückkommt, wenn Du eine Email versendet hast?


----------



## heriet (1. Sep. 2010)

Hallo Till,



Zitat von Till:


> mit den localhost Einträgen hat das nichts zu tun. Die kommen daher dass amavisd auf port 10024 an localhost läuft. Das hat keinen Einfluß auf das Empfangen von Emails.


Habe ich auch gedacht...


Zitat von Till:


> Steht Deine Server in einem Rechenzentrum oder bei Dir zuhause?
> Wo genau erhältst Du den Fehler "Client host rejected: go away, dynamic IP detected [001] (in reply to RCPT TO command)"? Ich vemute mal dass dies als Antwort zurückkommt, wenn Du eine Email versendet hast?


Der Server steht im Rechenzentrum (Hetzner). Die Meldung kommt als Mail vom Mailerdaemon und bezieht sich auf den Connect-Versuch beim Empfänger-System.
Die gesamte Mail lautet:

```
Von: Mail Delivery System [mailto:MAILER-DAEMON@mail.meinedomain.de] 
Gesendet: Dienstag, 31. August 2010 16:48
An: [EMAIL="sender@meinedomain.de"]sender@meinedomain.de[/EMAIL]
Betreff: Undelivered Mail Returned to Sender

This is the mail system at host mail.meinedomain.de.

I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not be delivered to
one or more recipients. It's attached below.

For further assistance, please send mail to postmaster.

If you do so, please include this problem report. You can delete your own
text from the attached returned message.

                   The mail system

<peter@empfaenger.de>: host xx.xxxx.de[111.111.111.111] said: 550 5.7.1
    <static.123.123.123.123.clients.your-server.de[123.123.123.123]>: Client host
    rejected: go away, dynamic IP detected [001] (in reply to RCPT TO
command)
```


----------



## Till (1. Sep. 2010)

Vermutlich ist einfach ein Filter auf dem Zielrechner falsch konfigut´riert, so dass er den Hetzner Hostnamen  static.123.123.123.123.clients.your-server.de fälschlicherweise für einen dynamischen Host hält. Die Lösung ist dass Du in Deinem Server einen anderen Hostnamen verwendest, z.B. sowas wie server1.deinedomain.de und dann im Hetzner controlpanel auch server1.deinedomain.de als reverse record für die IP einstellst.


----------



## heriet (1. Sep. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Vermutlich ist einfach ein Filter auf dem Zielrechner falsch konfigut´riert, so dass er den Hetzner Hostnamen  static.123.123.123.123.clients.your-server.de fälschlicherweise für einen dynamischen Host hält. Die Lösung ist dass Du in Deinem Server einen anderen Hostnamen verwendest, z.B. sowas wie server1.deinedomain.de und dann im Hetzner controlpanel auch server1.deinedomain.de als reverse record für die IP einstellst.


Guter Hinweis: den reverse record hatte ich auf der Maschine noch nicht eingetragen.
Vielleicht erledigt es sich dann damit.
Danke!
Helmut


----------

